# Leader is a censored word?



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I had created User Text of 'Save the Cheerleader', and the "leader" portion is asterisked out.

Not quite sure what's up with that?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Does "moderator" get asterisked out, too? Could just be the couple of words that are indicative of special forum powers are protected from anybody using them without those privileges.

Edit: Yes, it does.

Edit2: But it's easy to work around.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Jobeth, just cut and paste this: Save the Cheerlead&#1077;r


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

All set. I made a modification to the setting for the CUSTOM USER TEXT censor for under your name Amy Jo.

Weird Doug...Not sure why it is not catching that. I just made a change so maybe it will now if you try to change it.

Thanks all.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Thanks, David!


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Jobeth66 said:


> Thanks, David!


Whew! Now we can get down to the business of saving the world.


----------

